# 20x10's on 64 impala



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

i need to know if 20x10's will fit on the rear of a 64 impala and if so what offset would i need?


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

20x10 5 inchs of back space


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

all i can say is ''why''


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@Oct 15 2004, 10:25 AM
> *all i can say is ''why''
> [snapback]2299660[/snapback]​*


because im making it a lowrod....and its mine :0 i guess i need to find a new impala forum to go to. too many closed minded people on this site.where i live theres no hydros and 13's on old cars. they put 20 inch vintage wheels and bags and thats what i like..so thats "why"


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

carry your ass to another site then....if your going to put 20's on a 64 because everyone else is doing it there your just another trend follower anyways


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

im nat sayn u cant be orginal but from the sounds of it you are quite the follower so find another site i dont give a fuck all i did was ask a question ............. :0


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Oct 15 2004, 08:22 PM
> *carry your ass to another site then....if your going to put 20's on a 64 because everyone else is doing it there your just another trend follower anyways
> [snapback]2301537[/snapback]​*




thats right bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

im not trying to be a follower. im just trying to make myself happy. im sorry you guys feel they way you do. you would be amazed what all this world has to offer if you would open your eyes alittle wider to see more than 13,s on a impala. a impala is a beautiful car no matter what size wheels are on it. i just wish you guys could see that. sorry if i rubbed your fur the wrong way with "my" topic.ill just take my questions else where.. later


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Oct 14 2004, 08:53 PM
> *20x10 5 inchs  of back space
> [snapback]2298183[/snapback]​*


and thankyou for your reply. thats the info i was needing


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Oct 16 2004, 04:44 AM
> *you would be amazed what all this world has to offer if you would open your eyes alittle wider to see more than 13,s on a impala. [snapback]2302000[/snapback]​*


How bout 14s  j/p

I would tend to think that 10s may be a bit wide, but maybe not.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

14's are coo too  but heres one with 20x8 in the front and 20x10 in the rear and i just love the look of it


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

dont listen to any1....so-called "haters"
its ure car...i never understood why ppl say "ure a follower"

13s n 14s have been around longer then 20s :uh:


----------



## original square (Jul 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Oct 14 2004, 09:53 PM
> *20x10 5 inchs  of back space
> [snapback]2298183[/snapback]​*


I THINK YOU WOULD HAVE A PROBLEM WITH 20-10 IN THE FRONT IF ITS LOWERED...NO PROBLEM IN THE BACK WITH THE RIGHT TIRES OF COURSE...
DONT LET NO ONE RUN YOU OFF THIS SITE ...ASK AND POST WHAT YOU WANT...
YOULL FIND DISRESPECTFUL PEOPLE ALL THRU THESE SITES..BUT YOULL ALSO FIND HELPFUL, KNOWLEDGEABLE, ANSWERS.THERES ALOT OF EXPERIENCE OUT THERE, USE IT...


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Oct 16 2004, 12:43 PM
> *dont listen to any1....so-called "haters"
> its ure car...i never understood why ppl say "ure a follower"
> 
> ...


 this is the reason i called him a follower 

"where i live theres no hydros and 13's on old cars. they put 20 inch vintage wheels and bags "

im guessing dude is somewhere down south...that seems to be the norm down there unfortunately....


----------



## Swiss-Three (Aug 12, 2002)

Impalas look good on 20 inch Americans


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Oct 16 2004, 12:22 AM
> *carry your ass to another site then....if your going to put 20's on a 64 because everyone else is doing it there your just another trend follower anyways
> [snapback]2301537[/snapback]​*


I'm sure alot of people put 13's on a 64 just because everyone else it :uh:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

:0


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Oct 16 2004, 08:37 PM
> *this is the reason i called him a follower
> 
> "where i live theres no hydros and 13's on old cars. they put 20 inch vintage wheels and bags "
> ...


unfortunatey..people here are putting 24's on everything. but here (NC) theres not many old cars around. just your local grey haird cruiser clubs. so ill be kinda stuck in the middle. but im building this car for me and my dad and hes more excited about the bags and 20's than i am. but i do see where you got the "me being a follower" from. theres a few old guys here with 20's on there 57's..ill just roll with them


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

im thinking of these










or these


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

sorry if i hurt your fealings i wasnt intending on that sorry :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@Oct 17 2004, 02:40 PM
> *sorry if i hurt your fealings i wasnt intending on that sorry :biggrin:
> [snapback]2305070[/snapback]​*


no feelings hurt here  thanks


----------



## PCLoLo (Oct 5, 2002)

I'm in NC and there's alot of guys around here rolling 13s & 14's


----------



## DON_NUTTS (Jul 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Oct 15 2004, 10:22 PM
> *carry your ass to another site then....if your going to put 20's on a 64 because everyone else is doing it there your just another trend follower anyways
> [snapback]2301537[/snapback]​*



so whats not to say that youre a trend follower too because youd rather put 13s on an impala?!?!? 

fucking stupid ass bitches on this site!


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DON_NUTTS_@Oct 18 2004, 12:09 PM
> *so whats not to say that youre a trend follower too because youd rather put 13s on an impala?!?!?
> 
> fucking stupid ass bitches on this site!
> [snapback]2307272[/snapback]​*


because i roll what i roll because i like it.....not because everyone else is doing it ... im the only person rolling 14's around here instead of 20''+... stupid bitch


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PCLoLo_@Oct 18 2004, 06:58 AM
> *I'm in NC and there's alot of guys around here rolling 13s & 14's
> [snapback]2306855[/snapback]​*


what part you from?


----------



## PCLoLo (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Oct 18 2004, 05:19 PM
> *what part you from?
> [snapback]2308828[/snapback]​*


I'm up here in winston-salem there's a couple of lowriders around here my homie hose' just got rid of his 80 cutlass on bags and there like a lesabre on some 13's a couple of caddies and some g-bodies around what part u from


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PCLoLo_@Oct 21 2004, 06:50 AM
> *I'm up here in winston-salem there's a couple of lowriders around here my homie hose' just got rid of his 80 cutlass on bags and there like a lesabre on some 13's a couple of caddies and some g-bodies around what part u from
> [snapback]2316665[/snapback]​*


im from Lenoir. i have a few amigos that live in winston. is there any good places to roll up there? when i get my 64 done ill need to find some good cruising spots.


----------



## -JP- (Aug 8, 2004)

You say you roll 14"s cause you like it, i roll 22"s cause i like it, everyones not gonna have the same opinion as you


----------



## PCLoLo (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Oct 21 2004, 04:32 PM
> *im from Lenoir. i have a few amigos that live in winston. is there any good places to roll up there? when i get my 64 done ill need to find some good cruising spots.
> [snapback]2318038[/snapback]​*


Not really you really catch alot of lowriders on the southside of town and the northside where I'm at did you go to the carshow the recently had in Lenior I went to Scrapefest this year it was aight like 4 lolo in the show but outside there were some bad lo's like one guy from Virginia came down with his baby blue cutlass shit was sweet


----------



## guillen25jlg (Jun 19, 2015)

Were you able to fit the 20x10's with the five inch backspace on the rear of your impala? I want that size on my 69 Caprice and want to make sure they will fit without any modifications.


----------



## Nanu 831 (7 mo ago)

THE509PIMP said:


> all i can say is ''why''


Because that’s what we do in Cali , why even respond if your gonna be a sick !? It’s none of your goddamn bizz “WHY “ asshole !!!


----------

